# Mystery Dungeon sheet music



## Autumn (Jun 10, 2010)

yeah so I've been searching high and low for Mystery Dungeon sheet music (specifically, the songs "Parting" and "Refugees" from the first game) to no avail and I was wondering if anyone knew where I could find some since I can't seem to find it myself. I mean I found a whole website full of Phoenix Wright sheet music and another one with various Kirby songs so there should be a site with MD sheet music on it but if there is I dunno where it is. D: does anyone know where I can find some?


----------

